# I want to play a game (Guess the kid count!)



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm ready to finally post on some happier topics.

I want to play a game... (kudos if you just thought of Jigsaw :ROFL. The name of that game is GUESS THE NUMBER OF KIDS!!

The attached image is of my girl Pocky, taken tonight during feeding time. As you can see, she's fit to bust. She's due in 12 days, though I'm thinking I might move her into her own area soon because she might go early (12 days puts her at 150 gestation). The kids have been shifting about, she's definitely carrying them much lower today and believe it or not, she looks even more humongous in person.

So how many do you think she's hiding? ^_~ Me, hubs, mom and dad all guess she's got 3 in there. According to the sire's breeder, he comes from a long line of multiples, so I'm anticipating at _least_ 3. And hopefully whatever is in there all takes a turn and comes out like they should; no tangles and knots or sides first. I've had my fill of drama this year, gimmie a good kidding season! 

I'm crossing my fingers for a gaggle of girls, personally, but even one will make me happy as a clam


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Three!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm gonna say 3 as well.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

to me Nigis always look huge-gonna guess 2!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think 3 or 4.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Get ready, 4!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like 3 or 4


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

3 or 4


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ewwwww ....
Looks like I got here in time.

Don't know size of dad - so I'm goin with 3


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Can't wait to find out how many she has..


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Not gonna have to wait too much longer -- She's in labor today!  Just not sure how fast it's going to progress, she's relatively early on in the labor. I'll bet she knows that the outside lights are broken and hubby works tomorrow though, so I wouldn't be surprised if I've got to drag him out with me at midnight to hold a flashlight while I watch the delivery 

Please pray that it's an easy, fast delivery and all the kids come out properly!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I prayed for a good delivery!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Just checking in to see how she's doing


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Well before she pops (if she hasn't already) I'm gonna say 2!
Seems the ones your sure have 3 or 4 always have 2 and the ones that you think have 1 or 2, are the ones have triplets or more!


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Holy COW. 

Okay, just finished taking my shower and sitting down. Wow, that was an ordeal 

Kid count first! And the total is.....

......

.....

Quints - five!!!  3 beautiful does and 2 bucks!

This is my first set of quints. And I was totally right; she did it at midnight and hubs called in on work today to help me out (more on that in a moment). Daddy came though though and got me a light that worked and attached it to the pen so I could see. I was going to resort to duct taping a flashlight to my head otherwise (note to self -- by headlight thingie). I checked on her at 11 and thought she wasn't going to do anything until morning, so I took the dogs out at midnight (I'm a night owl, haha!). I decided to give her a peek then and whaddaya know, her water broke! So in I went to gather up the kidding supplies and out I went to start camping. Pocky appreciated the company. She came over and put her head in my lap during her contractions, and she would always nest beside me. 

The labor itself seemed somewhat slow to me, but I'm not sure. Maybe it was because she had sooo many? At around 1 she had her first kid. Breech with both back legs tucked up, so I had to hook one and pull it free, then she slid out. Pocky was up and proudly cleaning her off. For like an hour. I was wondering what was taking her so long, but eventually she got the contractions going again and down she went for the next one. I'd say the third arrive maybe five minutes after that. Then another at another five minutes. And then another really long break before finally the fifth came. Had to hook under his chin because he had his head tucked and was getting a little stuck. 

I thought maybe she had more after that, I bounced her and felt a hard spot. So I went in to check and nope, just one massive placenta/afterbirth! Which also took forever coming out, but it did.

So the first buckling is ITTY BITTY. This guy is maybe a pound. And acts strangely. I'm a little paranoid because last year when Pocky kidded (2 does, 1 buck), I lost the buck to white muscle disease... Since acquiring some BoSe and changing feed, I haven't seen a sign of deficiency in anyone. But the buckling can't stand, or he couldn't at first. He'd just kind of roll or twist. He's inside now on a bottle, he's got a HUGE sucking reflex and takes to it with relative ease, but he seems droopy to me. Like, he can lift his head some but he has these little bursts of energy, he'll stand sometimes but then down he goes and he's all but listless for a moment. I just don't know what to make of him. He's not weak, per se. I've had cold, floppy kids. He doesn't quite fit the category I think. I think he just needs to catch up on milk, but I'm not holding my breath he makes it. I checked on him a few moments ago, he was calling out. Fed him. He's standing now, but if I help him get his legs all set; he can get the back end up! lol. He's really alert, tuckers out easy though. I sure hate hearing kids cry, I think he's frustrated because he can't really walk yet or stand entirely on his own...

His brother also acted oddly, could NOT stand on his front legs at all, no matter how long we all waited. Pocky was losing interest in him. So in he went. He just needed to warm up and rest I guess because when I came in the check them both, he was standing and looking for a teat. I took him back out and Pocky took him back, and I made sure he got to nurse. So I think he'll be okay.

Her girls? All perfectly fine. 

Oy.

Not sure how often to feed the little guy, I'm guessing whenever he hollers for it -- maybe every hour or two? I figure if he gets to where he's walking around more, I'll try introducing him back to his damn this afternoon when it's all warm and cozy. Hopefully she'd take him back, I hate having single bottle kids. They're always so lonely  

I haven't slept in over 24 hours now. Hubs gets the first nap-time, then I'm crashing hard. Did I mention I have some important school assignments to get done today? :slapfloor:I think I'm at that stage of delirious, but awake and alert. 

Need sleep...


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

WOW 5???!!! Glad they are doing well~~~ so do we get to see them? hint hint


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Holy cow!! Congrats on the quints!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

WOW .... way to go.

I feel for yea on the sleep. Wish there was relief for you .
Watching the boys, feeding, and assignments .... that's a lot of crazy work. But you know sometimes I think we do our best when in a crunch. I bet you whip out those papers/assignments quickly.

Hope the lil boys come around for yea. Have you given them any BoSe?

Bottle feeding schedule that I use -

Birth to 14 days; 
1 1/2 to 3 oz = 5 times a day. 
6am, 11am, 3pm, 8pm, 12 midnight 
15 days to around 30 days 
3 to 5 oz = 4 times a day 
7am, 11am, 5pm, 12midnight 
31 to 45 days 
5 to 7 oz = 3 times a day 
6pm, 2pm, 10pm 
46 to 75 days 
7 to 8 oz = 2 times a day 
8am and 8pm ​


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

What breed is she? I have heard of this many babies but never talked to anyone that had that many lol...wow...I wonder if they had trouble standing because maybe they were cramped with so many in there. If you don't want the one to be alone u could always pull another one to keep him company then the poor mom won't have so many to care for


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW!!!! A big congrats on the QUINTS!!!!! I agree with mnblonde... Do we get pictures of the cuties? ;D


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

I moved my medical questions to the right subject area finally 

Here are pics!! Kids are doing good, even the little tiny boy is finally taking his first few awkward steps. I haven't gotten a pic of him yet, but here are the genders in order of the pics -- 1st is big brother, and the rest are the girls  I need to get a better camera, LOL. I totally grabbed pics while they were sleep still. Kids are always moving around when they're up and bouncing, and it's hard to snap a photo of them!


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

wow thats alot. Beautiful little babies !!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

congrats, very cute


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you!  

Here's the final pic of bitty boy inside. He's finally standing on his own and can walk a little.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yippie for the little boy!


----------

